# Harold Budd has died



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Apparently four days ago, but I just found out today. 

Any fans of Budd's music here?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Roll of honor: recent deaths of notable non-classical musicians


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Electronic track of the day

Harold Budd probably deserves a discussion & appreciation thread on this forum, what an amazing musician!

I have a couple of boxsets in my collection that cover different things that he did solo or with other musicians:
















My favorites include The White Arcade (of course), Luxa, Abandoned Cities (underrated gem)


----------

